# Official 2008 Trasworld Las Vegas Thread (post here if you are going)



## larry

Hi All,

If you are coming to the show and would like to meet your fellow members, please post here. 

Personal Update:
I am very sad that due to health reasons I will not be able to attend. I am getting better, but it is too early to risk it.


----------



## brandywine1974

I will be in Vegas during the show. Was planning on actually going to the show until I found out it was vendors only. I will be with two other people so I didn't want to bug for evites. BUT that being said.....I would love to meet people from the forum while I am there.   Maybe we could plan a meeting spot and time.


----------



## spookineer

Unless my present plans crash, see you there on Sunday. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Lauriebeast

I'll be there with my hubby also.


----------



## LV Scott T

I will be there Sunday & Wednesday, and maybe Monday morning. If I remember the calendar, there are planned activities Sunday & Monday after the show, so if we get together for a meet & greet, it should be Tuesday or Wednesday, and since a lot of folks are flying out Wednesday night, I'm thinking Tuesday is best. Perhaps dinner & drinks?


----------



## Deathtouch

I will be there on Monday. I am coming on Sunday and leaving on Wed night. Staying at the Luxor. I am also getting my first Halloween Tattoo at Vince Neil Ink. Can't wait.


----------



## Gorey

We will be there booth 8815 in the haunt show, just look for a lot of cobwebs......


----------



## pandora

My husband and I are going - all days.


----------



## Phoenix

Ill be there all days with SkullTroniX, does this make me the furthest travelled visitor?


----------



## LV Scott T

No interest yet in a Meet-n-Greet Tuesday after the show? I have an idea for a great location (the last out-of-towner I took there, from the UK, LOVED it). I will check & see if they already have anything planned for that night. It would be perfect for a smaller crowd (15 - 20), I think. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Sounds great to me, Scott. Keep us posted okay?


----------



## Tonguesandwich

I know many of you from the other Boards, those I don't...see ya in Vegas! 
DT....hmmmmm another tattoo, I am tempted.


----------



## Deathtouch

Tonguesandwich said:


> I know many of you from the other Boards, those I don't...see ya in Vegas!
> DT....hmmmmm another tattoo, I am tempted.


Do it. What doesn't kill you in Vegas will somewhere else. LOL

Maybe I can get matching handcuffs like the ones you gave me. LOL


----------



## Deathtouch

I will be wearing this T-shirt if anyone sees me at Transworld please say HI!


----------



## Phoenix

We will look out for you on the Sunday, if you only have one of those T-shirts, we may want to avoid you by the Wednesday


----------



## Deathtouch

Phoenix_UK said:


> We will look out for you on the Sunday, if you only have one of those T-shirts, we may want to avoid you by the Wednesday


LOL. I don't blame you. I will smell like a buffet by then. LOL. I am only planning on going on Monday, since I don't want to push my luck with girlfriend. She is nice enough to go 1 day I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## LV Scott T

Deathtouch said:


> I am only planning on going on Monday, since I don't want to push my luck with girlfriend. She is nice enough to go 1 day I don't want to push my luck.


You're coming all the way from Illinois to attend for ONE day?

Sounds like its time for some Tai Kwon Leap!


----------



## Deathtouch

LV Scott T said:


> You're coming all the way from Illinois to attend for ONE day?
> 
> Sounds like its time for some Tai Kwon Leap!


You are wise beyond your years Ed Grubbermen. I will be in Vegas for the whole 4 days, just going to transworld for 1 day.


----------



## LV Scott T

I went to sign up for a seminar this morning and it was SOLD OUT!!!! Anybody want to give up their HS-2 seat for me? I'll buy you a cookie...


----------



## Dalloween

Just noticed this discussion... lol.

I will be there. I arrive Sunday afternoon and lave Wednesday afternoon.

Jim


----------



## LV Scott T

Dalloween said:


> Just noticed this discussion... lol.
> 
> I will be there. I arrive Sunday afternoon and lave Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Jim


Look at the other thread for info about a Meet & Greet...


----------



## Dalloween

LV Scott T said:


> Look at the other thread for info about a Meet & Greet...


I did... I was the first to respond. 

Jim


----------



## spookineer

I'll be there Sunday only, wearing a grey shirt with spookineering.com embroidered in bright green on the back. And of course my Halloweenforum T shirt.


----------



## JonnF3

I'll be there Sunday! Plane leaves Saturday AM. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## larry

I am very sad that due to health reasons I will not be able to attend. I am getting better, but it is too early to risk it.


----------



## pandora

I'm so sorry I won't get a chance to meet you Larry! I hope you feel better soon. Hopefully TW will be in Vegas next year too. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jon

I will be there!! woohoooo I cant wait..............


----------



## LV Scott T

Just got back from day 2. Elvira was there, and I think it was actually Cassandra and not one of her usual stand-ins. Lingerie show was mostly costumes - not much lingerie.

On the Haunt side, Mark M & Creative Vision rules the main floor with their Rock Monster (show priced at about $22,000 (plus $2000 delivery & first-time setup). PhoenixUK is doing an awsome job driving the SkullTronix real-time motion-sensing system. Oak Island has a very respectable haunted house maze showcasing some of their new lines. Special thanks to Big-D at BodyBag Entertainment for the evite. Sorry Mercedes couldn't make it...


----------



## Deathtouch

Oh that just sux larry, I was hoping to meet you. Sorry Pandora I didn't contact you. I was talking to Jeff and I got his picture in the pictures enclosed here. But I promoised my girlfriend we would see the sites so Transworld was quick this year. Here are some pictures.

Dee and Me









This is Jeff from Frightners Ent. I tracked him down.









Guess who this is?


----------



## Deathtouch

Ok, I made a small video on youtube.

YouTube - Transworld 2008 in Vegas


----------



## bodybagging

OK I see alot of you made it to the show, but I also noticed that I didnt get to meet a few of you, you know who you are.... now get in the corner and stay there until the pain goes away!


----------



## Tonguesandwich

I came to your booth 4 times but you were so busy I didn't want to disrupt your mojo.


----------



## Deathtouch

Tonguesandwich said:


> I came to your booth 4 times but you were so busy I didn't want to disrupt your mojo.


Me too. So I just walked away. I saw Jeff there too and he didn't even know it was me. My girlfriend told me she wasn't leaving till I said something to him, so i did.

Look at the nasty look he gave me.


----------



## brandywine1974

bodybagging said:


> OK I see alot of you made it to the show, but I also noticed that I didnt get to meet a few of you, you know who you are.... now get in the corner and stay there until the pain goes away!


Yeah for me! For once I am not in trouble. It was nice to meet you and I thought you were doing very well on your stilts.  Thanks again for the evite. I had a blast!


----------



## Pretendman

Why Does this thread say it is for the show in 2008 when it doesn't memtion it at all?


----------

